# Schizophreniacs Anonymous...



## clarinetJWD (Jan 17, 2006)

I finally understand your name.  And Avis as well...commence the ridicule...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 17, 2006)

Genius man! 

Now get back in chat!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 17, 2006)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  <pointing and laughing at Joe>


----------



## FlightShadow (Jan 17, 2006)

it's okay Joe, ur a band...err...person, u don't have to be responsible for any exterior knowledge


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Aw...Poor poor Joe.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

I have no idea what you are talking about.
I bet Ludwig van Beethoven never had this trouble....


----------



## Avis (Jan 18, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you are talking about.
> I bet Ludwig van Beethoven never had this trouble....


Have to agree with you, Hertzy old boy (much as it pains me).
Why on earth do people think there is something odd or funny about our names?


----------



## Uncle Albert (Jan 18, 2006)

Avis said:
			
		

> Have to agree with you, Hertzy old boy (much as it pains me).
> Why on earth do people think there is something odd or funny about our names?


 
they just don't understand you like i do


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> they just don't understand you like i do


Do you know that in a certain light you remind me of Bre?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

i'm getting dizzy....and hearing voices again.....i feel like i am at a tennis match...


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 18, 2006)

I know you ALL better than you know yourselves ...


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i'm getting dizzy....*and hearing voices again*.....i feel like i am at a tennis match...


 
but you never have to dine alone ...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 18, 2006)

Hertz, this is starting to worry me mate!


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 18, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Hertz, this is starting to worry me mate!


 
Have no fear, Spans, the Mistress of Dilusion will be along in a moment to medicate us all ... wontcha Calliope?!?!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

dont worry ps...

it soon passes, and a weird calm over flows your mind, and you just watch in a stupor....

( where did we put that stupor..???)   oh mistress of delusion??? where are you??


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 18, 2006)

For me .....

  And some for Robin, my twin ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> For me .....
> 
> And some for Robin, my twin ...


You better get some in for Anicole too :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> For me .....
> 
> And some for Robin, my twin ...


 
COOOOOL!!

The Twins are coming!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

bring plenty....hey hertz... wanna join all 4 of us??


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You better get some in for Anicole too :mrgreen:


 
Have no fear, hertzie baybee ... Ravin and Robin will dig something up ...

Come on, Hertz, Wednesdays are ribs & taters night at the river ... if you leave now, you can make it just in time!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Have no fear, hertzie baybee ... Ravin and Robin will dig something up ...
> 
> Come on, Hertz, Wednesdays are ribs & taters night at the river ... if you leave now, you can make it just in time!


 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

we just cant tonight.. i think i will throw my guts up all evening if we do those greasy suckers....

how bout.....crackers? maybe bring a tub of butter...


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> we just cant tonight.. i think i will throw my guts up all evening if we do those greasy suckers....
> 
> how bout.....crackers? maybe bring a tub of butter...


 
oh sure, mention me and you, a tub of butter and the privacy of the river and they'll come out of the woodwork!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> oh sure, mention me and you, a tub of butter and the privacy of the river and they'll come out of the woodwork!!!


 


:lmao:    we gotta get back on topic.... did we have a topic??? i need a topic here, please..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> if you leave now, you can make it just in time!


In time for what?


----------



## photo gal (Jan 18, 2006)

I am totally lost here....I think I need a hug!:hugs: :blushing:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha...I leave for 3 hours, and this happens...

Hi Avis, glad to see they let you out of your padded room for this


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Haha...I leave for 3 hours, and this happens...
> 
> Hi Avis, glad to see they let you out of your padded room for this


 
this will teach you to leave this place unattended....!! :lmao: 

avis has a padded cell???? is it his bedroom?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> this will teach you to leave this place unattended....!! :lmao:
> 
> avis has a padded cell???? is it his bedroom?


It's where he sleeps, if that's what you're asking


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> this will teach you to leave this place unattended....!! :lmao:
> 
> avis has a padded cell???? is it his bedroom?


 

Hey ... Ho .... whoa .... 

TMI .... TMI .... 

next thing, you'll be asking if there's a sushi bar there!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> next thing, you'll be asking if there's a sushi bar there!


Is there!?


----------



## photo gal (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Is there!?



There should be.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I am totally lost here....I think I need a hug!:hugs: :blushing:


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

We can go for sushi later


----------



## photo gal (Jan 18, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:  Thanks


I'm always up for sushi!


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

You people are all crazy.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> You people are all crazy.



No sh*t Sherlock!.........welcome to the nuthouse.........:mrgreen:


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> No sh*t Sherlock!.........welcome to the nuthouse.........:mrgreen:


I know my way around...no thanks to that JWD loser...


----------



## photo gal (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> I know my way around...no thanks to that JWD loser...



now, now....no need for name calling!:hug::


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> You people are all crazy.


 
koo koo ka choo


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> You people are all crazy.


Welcome to TPF, Walrus!


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Welcome to TPF, Walrus!


 
The Man ... The Myth ... The Legend ... The Walrus??!?


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> koo koo ka choo



Ah, ah ahhh...watch your spelling!

What do I have to do to get a fish around here?  *sniffs Avis's fingers*


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> I know my way around...no thanks to that JWD loser...


Ah, welcome, my old friend...If friend is indeed the word to use.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

some where along the lines, i have totally lost all ideas as to what is going on...

* nurse, more meds please...*

if i am found wandering, slip me so chocolate....k?


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Ah, welcome, my old friend...If friend is indeed the word to use.



Indeed...


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> some where along the lines, i have totally lost all ideas as to what is going on...
> 
> * nurse, more meds please...*
> 
> if i am found wandering, slip me so chocolate....k?


I have some fudge...but I don't think you'd want it.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> I have some fudge...but I don't think you'd want it.


Now, now...that's no way to talk to Ms. Raven!


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Now, now...that's no way to talk to Ms. Raven!


What?  You want me to hit on her?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Children, don't make me get the whip.


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Children, don't make me get the whip.


You think the whip'll do you any good?  Just look at these teeth!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> You think the whip'll do you any good?  Just look at these teeth!


No, now...that...wait...that's how I talk to Corry.  Continue


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> You think the whip'll do you any good?  Just look at these teeth!



You could probably sink a yellow submarine with those...


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> No, now...that...wait...that's how I talk to Corry.  Continue





 Naughty boy! Go to my room! Er.....wait...did I say that?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't make me have to talk to you about shoes, ships and sealing wax because we both know what that will lead to...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You could probably sink a yellow submarine with those...


Or a Brahms...


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Don't make me have to talk to you about shoes, ships and sealing wax because we both know what that will lead to...



Enlighten us...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Naughty boy! Go to my room! Er.....wait...did I say that?


 Naughty girl!

The safety word is "Banana"


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

Holy Hidden Identities Batman :shaking: 







Hey anicole...baby...please...
share some of those nametags with me!


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Naughty girl!
> 
> The safety word is "Banana"



So what happens if I say "Banana split?"


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So what happens if I say "Banana split?"


:shock:


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey, I'm just askin!


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Holy Hidden Identities Batman :shaking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking to me?  I think you'll find I've never even met this anicole baby.

btw...judging from your name, you must have some tough balls...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> Are you talking to me? I think you'll find I've never even met this anicole baby.
> 
> *btw...judging from your name, you must have some tough balls*...


Like quality sun dried Italian leather.
Waterproof, doesn't shrink or stretch and no foul odor. Color may fade if left in the sun too long


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Like quality sun dried Italian leather.
> Waterproof, doesn't shrink or stretch and no foul odor. *Color may fade if left in the sun too long *


You dye them too?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> Enlighten us...


You asked for it - Cabbages and Kings!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> *You dye them too*?


Only on holidays and long weekends.


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Woodsac ... I always say ... share and share alike. Come on Fellow Honorary Grimm .... dig and sort ... (we'll discuss the shriveled leather as we do ...)

edit:  I know who I am ... all of myselves ... and we're a little lost ...


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 18, 2006)

cabbages ... banana splits .... dyed brass balls .... 

OH MY!


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 18, 2006)

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> cabbages ... banana splits .... dyed brass balls ....
> 
> OH MY!



Quite the zoo here, isn't it?


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> cabbages ... banana splits .... dyed brass balls ....
> 
> OH MY!



I still wanna know what happens when I say "banana split"...


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 18, 2006)

You all are naughty naughty and should all act like a stampede of lips pointing at my derriere.


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> You all are naughty naughty and should *all act like a stampede of lips pointing at my derriere*.




This kinda reminds me of the style of Unimaxiumbot's insults...


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Where are my Cousins Grimm when I need them?  Where ARE all the Pallies and Honorary Pallies?!?!?

PALLIES AND GRIMMS UNITE!!!  It's almost feeding time at the zoo and I'm thinking liquid lunches for everyone ... except Ivana ... and he/she gets the leather


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

There appear to be two Capitol domes on her chest....


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

what in the name of euphraties is going on??? who are all these people...and was i insulted just a page over???


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Woodsac ... was that YOUR hand in my box?!?


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Woodsac ... was that YOUR hand in my box?!?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Woodsac ... was that YOUR hand in my box?!?


 

i dont know about his hand, but his sac is wood.... so that might help..:blushing:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

Here we go with the MPDs (or DIDs) again.  Let me whip out my prescription pad!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

please, do...oh delusional mistress....


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

I've already called your meds in Aprilraven...  looks like you need them ASAP!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

your so my favorite doctor....!!!   luv ya linda!!!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

That's just the meds talking...  

Love ya too


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Calliope ... can I have a refill on the percocet to go with the other meds?!?! And, can I have a new diagnosis? Something with a bunch of osises in it?!?! I mean .. we .. .can WE have new meds and dx?

And I love you more than all of the  Aprilravens..... 'specially for perc!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

Not a problem Nicole...  working on your new diagnosis.  Have to put some thought in it.  Let you know when I come up with it :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

YEA!    I...we ... get a new diagnosis!!!  

(and meds!!!)


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

btw, Nicole...  what about pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis!?  That has nothing to do with a psychological disorder but it was a big "osis" word.  I had to learn that in Junior High as a Spelling extra credit word.  It kinda stuck with me!


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

hey ... as long as it has tendencies with it ... I'm good with it.  Can I have a bit of a tick, too???  (shut up, Raven)

See, you only thought you were going to not practice when you moved ... look at all of us ... we give you plenty of reason to continue ...

(or drink a whoooooole lot ...)


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

oh, and if you diagnose us with things ... do Raven and I still get to keep the kids when we come up?  At least you'll know our issues and know we're medicated ... 

we promise not to use the stove or closets ...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

hey doc, can you help me too?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hey doc, can you help me too?


You're beyond help. :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hey doc, can you help me too?


 
I've got everything you need right here.



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You're beyond help. :lmao:


 
Now, now...  no one is beyond help.  Just ask Avis.


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JonMikal*
_hey doc, can you help me too?_




			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You're beyond help. :lmao:


 
We wondered who was going to do that ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

dr. callio.... or should i just say dr pee???
no?

how about dr calliope...?? better?? * ok ya'll we all say dr calliope...k??*

( the littlist one isnt for it, but bring chocolate, and we are in...) 

did you notice the little dance anicole did for drugs...you should ask her what she does for a drink....then clear a table, put on bonjovi..and cover the kids eyes... its a killer show.... she gets quarters in memphis for this little act...until the coppers come by...then as she runs off, they will tip her whole dollars for that show!!) 

*cough cough...here she comes, look normal....**


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I've got everything you need right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now... no one is beyond help. *Just ask Avis*.


 
what say you Avis...am i beyond?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *quarters*


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> dr. callio.... or should i just say dr pee???
> no?
> 
> how about dr calliope...?? better?? * ok ya'll we all say dr calliope...k??*
> ...


 
Look, I know you were kidding ... but seriously ... one night, two bottles of wine, a little Rod Stewart belting out Hot Legs and I was really up on the table, teetering in high heels ... I'm almost proud of that moment ... I had awesome legs back in the day ...

As for Jovi ... it was the concert and I was sober ... and it was only a little bit of skin ... AND, JonBon and Richie pointed and waved in thanks ...


And I actually made that public ... didn't I?  Oh well ... memories of my youth!


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

>


 
HEY!  It paid for my college!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

pahleese..... little skin??? were related...i know nothing on us is little...!!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> HEY! It paid for my college!


 
...and what *UN*accredited college was that?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...and what *UN*accredited college was that?


 


pass the coke...


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> pahleese..... little skin??? were related...i know nothing on us is little...!!


 
Hey .. .when I was 21 .. .everything was supple and where it belonged.  It's just been in the last 10 years ... since childbirth and surgery ... that things felt the gravity of the gravity ...


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...and what *UN*accredited college was that?


 
The Camelot University ... I majored in Mirrors and Poles ...

(you should know ... you dropped plenty)


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Hey .. .when I was 21 .. .everything was supple and where it belonged. It's just been in the last 10 years ... since childbirth and surgery ... that things felt the gravity of the gravity ...


 
wahhh  wahh wahhh hhhaw wah.......

what ever....  gravity...abundance.... same thing.... 

our cups runneth over....pull your big girl panites up and walk on..


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

raven, glad to see you got your nose back. have it out for a cleaning did ya?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the name tags...I feel better.

We'll talk about the *hand, box, sac, wood* thing a lil later


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> The Camelot University ... I majored in Mirrors and Poles ...


 
just as i suspected


----------



## Verbal (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Look, I know you were kidding ... but seriously ... one night, two bottles of wine, a little Rod Stewart belting out Hot Legs and I was really up on the table, teetering in high heels ... I'm almost proud of that moment ... I had awesome legs back in the day ...
> 
> As for Jovi ... it was the concert and I was sober ... and it was only a little bit of skin ... AND, JonBon and Richie pointed and waved in thanks ...
> 
> ...



I am so going to tell this story to your kids!!!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I am so going to tell this story to your kids!!!


Where do you think they get their allowance?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> raven, glad to see you got your nose back. have it out for a cleaning did ya?


 

watch it dc boy.... dont make me hex you from here.. i can you know..

actually, i had to get my eye cleaned...see it ?  its all blue now instead of black and white...i have color now....dig it??


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Woodsac ... you have my number, darlin'.  *whispers call me!!*

JonMikal ... you'd have loved it 

Raven ... bma ... and kiss the left one.

Verbal ... I just had a minor lapse in judgement ... that's all.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> watch it dc boy.... dont make me hex you from here.. i can you know..
> 
> actually, i had to get my eye cleaned...see it ? its *all blue now* instead of black and white...i have color now....dig it??


 
oh, i thought that was blue fudge from Avis's finger


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

your a sick sick pup.....


avis 's finger smells like fish.... i dont do fish...i'm a fishatarian...

( dont eat fish... ever...)


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Where do you think they get their allowance?


 
what are you ... the peanut gallery?

I let you put your hands in the nametag box and you do THIS?!?!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> your a sick sick pup.....
> 
> 
> *avis 's finger smells like fish*.... i dont do fish...i'm a fishatarian...
> ...


 
how do you know?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

read his avatar....silly dc boy...

besides, photo gal said so...she is a sushi person..


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> your a sick sick pup.....
> 
> 
> avis 's finger smells like fish.... i dont do fish...i'm a fishatarian...
> ...


 
  Gilda Radner ... "what's that smell?!?!"


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

ooh that smell    lynyrd skynyrd

*sorry, i thought i was in word association*


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> what are you ... the peanut gallery?
> 
> I let you put your hands in the nametag box and you do THIS?!?!


 
Hey Cybil...
I'm talking blackmail...not quarters  
come back anicole


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

hey, just gimmie three steps, dude....

three steps to the door...

and i will be a free bird...


----------



## Verbal (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Woodsac ... you have my number, darlin'.  *whispers call me!!*
> 
> JonMikal ... you'd have loved it
> 
> ...



8 years down the road: "Mom, I got my girlfriend pregnant."
"WHAT?!?!?!?"
"It was just a momentary lapse of judgment..."


:greenpbl:


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Hey Cybil...
> I'm talking blackmail...not quarters
> come back anicole


 
you're still gonna call me later, right?!?


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> 8 years down the road: "Mom, I got my girlfriend pregnant."
> "WHAT?!?!?!?"
> "It was just a momentary lapse of judgment..."
> 
> ...


 
hey ... I was fully clothed on the table dancing ... it was just the Jovi gig that was questionable ... and legal in Brazil ...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> you're still gonna call me later, right?!?


ooooohhh yaaaa...all of you :greendev: 
Unlike Dr. Calliope...I'm _not_ a true professional
I got my degree on line...and I do house calls :greenpbl:


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> ooooohhh yaaaa...all of you :greendev:
> Unlike Dr. Calliope...I'm _not_ a true professional
> I got my degree on line...and I do house calls :greenpbl:


 
 

we are soooooo excited ....


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> ooooohhh yaaaa...all of you :greendev:
> *Unlike Dr. Calliope...I'm not a true professional*
> I got my degree on line...and I do house calls :greenpbl:


 
Professional?  professional what?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Professional? professional what?


Doctor  







*can I get some more nametags please*


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Doctor
> 
> 
> *can I get some more nametags please*


 
Here ya go, baybee ... you just reach right on ....


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Here ya go, baybee ... you just reach right on ....


*stretches arms and pops neck*
I loves me some nametags...hold it right there.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> avis 's finger smells like fish....


There are three things that smell like fish.... and only one of them is fish.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> There are three things that smell like fish.... and only one of them is fish.


I'll take the sushi please :lmao:


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 18, 2006)

I find this all utterly kinky and such a turn on knowing that Hertz and Avis get close enough to smell eachother's fingers :crazy:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 18, 2006)

Stop it, you're killing me!  This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 18, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> I find this all utterly kinky and such a turn on knowing that Hertz and Avis get close enough to smell eachother's fingers :crazy:


This from someone who has had a sex change?
Proxies are still traceable, you know


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 18, 2006)

I am ashamed to see such blasphemy from a fellow Vladivostokian!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> I am ashamed to see such blasphemy from a fellow Vladivostokian!!


 
that v word..?  does it mean you were head of your class??? :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> There are three things that smell like fish.... and only one of them is fish.


 
so, oh great and mighty hertz... explain the rest to me...will ya???

two things... not fish but smell like fish.....chicken of the sea..?  and ...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 19, 2006)

It's like following one of those weird conversations in chat!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> so, oh great and mighty hertz... explain the rest to me...will ya???
> 
> two things... *not fish but smell like fish*.....chicken of the sea..? and ...


 
do you really want him to go down that road?


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *stretches arms and pops neck*
> I loves me some nametags...hold it right there.


 
Woodsie, sweetie ... how's the neck today?   


We loved the conference call last night ... same bat time ... same bat channel tonight?!?

We're all available after 7:30


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do you really want him to go down that road?


 

:crazy:  did someone say ROAD TRIP?!?  :crazy:

(I can do Pennsylvania, DC and Florida ... who's in?!?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do you really want him to go down that road?


I don't think she would complain if I did go down :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I don't think she would complain if I did go down :mrgreen:


 
i see you took the bait and ran......:thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I don't think she would complain if I did go down :mrgreen:


 



MMMMMUUUUUHHHHAHHAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> that v word..? does it mean you were head of your class??? :lmao:


 
Yes, I was Valedictorian in Vladivostokia


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> Yes, I was Valedictorian in Vladivostokia


Head Girl?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Head Girl?


 
:lmao:

on second thought, maybe this :hail:


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 19, 2006)

Budget ... Buddy ... where are you?  You should be over here, too!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I don't think she would complain if I did go down :mrgreen:


 

:taped sh:   *(&^%$#@  &*^%$#


bun of a sich...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :taped sh:   *(&^%$#@  &*^%$#
> 
> 
> bun of a sich...


A gentle moan would have done :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> A gentle moan would have done :lmao:


 

thinking moaning right now would get me in trouble...besides, i dont know how to spell   mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm...



do you?


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty fine attempt at a virtual moan though!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> thinking moaning right now would get me in trouble...besides, i dont know how to spell mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> do you?


 
post a sound clip of one


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks rob....

and jm... if you heard it in person, i am afraid i would have  too many around.... i look like i died three days ago, but i sound so much better...

( used to do radio commercials.... always got calls for having a "900" voice...)


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 19, 2006)

<covering my virgin eyes>


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 19, 2006)

Mommy has been a busy girl (4 boys)  Mommy Humpalot too


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> thinking moaning right now would get me in trouble...besides, i dont know how to spell   mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> do you?


It's not me who has to spell it - I just like to be the cause :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It's not me who has to spell it - I just like to be the cause :mrgreen:


 
your horns are showing.....

get behind me satan....( stop right there hertz...you've used the " so you like it from behind"  routine on me before....) :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> get behind me satan....( stop right there hertz...you've used the " so you like it from behind"  routine on me before....) :lmao:


But you keep putting me in that position.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But you keep putting me in that position.


Well that's gotta be better than her...getting behind you!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 19, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> <covering my virgin eyes>



Says the lady who was just telling a little seventeen year old a few days ago about hot sex with her future-husband...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 19, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Says the lady who was just telling a little seventeen year old a few days ago about hot sex with her future-husband...


She's gonna have hot sex with a 17 year olds future husband?  










ya...I know what you meant


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Well that's gotta be better than her...getting behind you!


I'll try anything once - except incest and murder.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll try anything once - except incest and murder.


Your Mom will be proud


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll try anything once - except incest and murder.



Shouldn't that be incest and country dancing?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be incest and country dancing?


 
never try country dancing.......

hertz... i'm giving fair warning.... no man looks right doing a line dance...

just WAY to happy looking...( if you know what i mean..)
i start thinking of men on broadway...then there you go...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

In my world dancing and murder are synonymous.
The terms of my suspended sentence says that I'm not allowed to dance.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> In my world dancing and murder are synonymous.
> The terms of my suspended sentence says that I'm not allowed to dance.


 
 i just keep hearing " the devil made me do it..." but it could be another voice in my head.....

*avis?  get outta my head...*


----------



## Avis (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *avis?  get outta my head...*


It's your fault. You shouldn't have sat down suddenly. I was aiming a bit lower.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

Avis said:
			
		

> It's your fault. You shouldn't have sat down suddenly. I was aiming a bit lower.


When I told you to get some wood I meant logs for the fire. leave the poor girl alone.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

[/quote=Hertz van Rental]When I told you to get some wood I meant logs for the fire. leave the poor girl alone.[/quote]


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

ya'll are killing me..... here i am trying to work, and i keep busting out laughing.... people are looking at me stranger than usual..


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
 
ya'll are killing me..... here i am trying to work said:
			
		

> is this possible?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> is this possible?


 

:hertz:    bma jm.....


luv ya, mean it....:meh:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> is this possible?


Of course it is. You yourself can look pretty strange when you look at things.
I myself have often seen things that looked strangely familiar - yet oddly normal.
How strange.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 20, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Says the lady who was just telling a little seventeen year old a few days ago about hot sex with her future-husband...


 
I have a future husband?  What shall I do with my current one??? LOL


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I have a future husband?  What shall I do with my current one??? LOL


Buy a shovel?


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Buy a shovel?


 
Take a note from Navel and Me ... we keep shovels, lime and trashbags readily available in the trunk.  We know the quickest most unseen route across three counties AND have the perfect alibi worked out.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Take a note from Navel and Me ... we keep shovels, lime and trashbags readily available in the trunk. We know the quickest most unseen route across three counties AND have the perfect alibi worked out.


 
and maps of other states stored in the 'stang....


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and *maps of other states* stored in the 'stang....


 
psychotic state

schizo state

manic state (and the one of the manic state zoo ... that one's always fun ...)


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

ooh... ohh... state of panic... 
state of disbelief...
state of mind...( you dont mind, it dont matter...)

state of the state...oh, wait, thats where jonmikal lives, right??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> state of the state...oh, wait, thats where jonmikal lives, right??


:shock: JonMikal is in a state? When did this happen?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah, he lives in the state of illusion... right by the state of delusion..where calliope is queen....


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yeah, he lives in the state of illusion... right by the state of delusion..where calliope is queen....



Ahh, i see, you know some things about Schizophrenia then?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Ahh, i see, you know some things about Schizophrenia then?


 
baby.. in websters, my pic is front row center.... right under sybil....


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2006)

Baby? This turning into a good convosation...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> right under sybil....


Would that be the Libyan Sybil, or Cybele? Both nice girls in their own way.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Would that be the Libyan Sybil, or Cybele? Both nice girls in their own way.



You really do get around...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> You really do get around...


Is that a sly dig at my current waist measurement?


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Is that a sly dig at my current waist measurement?



The king of mis-interpretation and innuendo manages another winner.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Is that a sly dig at my current waist measurement?


 

waiting....:greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39873
That was just me going for a swim. OK?


----------

